
Twitter responds to Project Veritas claims - aestetix
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/15/twitter-hits-back-again-at-claims-that-its-employees-monitor-direct-messages
======
burfog
In case you are seeking an easy way to help, Project Veritas is available as a
choice for Amazon Smile.

------
Terr_
I worry that upvoting this will just give Project Deceit some free press...

